# )))

## Odo

> ,        ,   ?  ,   ?
>     ...
>   ...

    ?

----------


## Uksus

(      ,   )

----------


## Odo

> (      ,   )

  ,  "",

----------


## kobieta

, ...  - ...
       ,     .  ... -  ,  ,   
   .   ....:  " "( ),   ,    .  ,      .

----------


## Maya

,     ... 
,             ,      6- ...   ,  ... :)  
  ,    ,     ,   ...        ... 
 ,   , ,       ...

----------


## Uksus

5       .     , ,     ,       ?    )))

----------


## Ihor



----------


## laithemmer

,       -  ,   ,      .     ,     -       -   ...
      ,   ...     ,  !

----------

...

----------


## Odo

> , ...  - ...
>        ,     .  ... -  ,  ,   
>    .   ....:  " "( ),   ,    .  ,      .

   ,      ,     ...  ,     -  : ",   ...".

----------

Skystalkera. , ,    .  ,      . 
 -     ...

----------


## kobieta

> ,      ,     ...  ,     -  : ",   ...".

  ͺ...       (  ).   ,    .      .
      ...... ............. ...
   ... -  Ͳ  !!!

----------

...      ...       ...

----------


## aneisha

,        ?
 .   ,         (  ),     ))))).       ,      "  ,     .

----------


## **SEM**

> ͺ...       (  ).   ,    .      .
>       ...... ............. ...
>    ... -  Ͳ  !!!

         ? ,!   ?!      ?   

> ,        ?
>  .   ,         (  ),     ))))).       ,      "  ,     .

      ....׸     ))

----------


## kobieta

> ? ,!   ?!      ?

   ,        (  ),  (   -    ),  ...,        ,  ,  ,    ,     .
       ,         ""(       - ,  ,   ). ,   ,    ,     . ...   "!

----------


## Odo

> ,         ""

   ,    ,     ,    ... 
   ,       , ,     ,       . , ,      .

----------


## nickeler

,   "  "...     . 
      ,      ...       ,    .       70 ,      ...     ,    ...   򳺿     ... ... ,   ,   .
    ...   , "  ,   ".    ,    ...

----------


## Tail

> ,   "  "...     . 
>       ,      ...       ,    .       70 ,      ...     ,    ...   򳺿     ... ... ,   ,   .
>     ...   , "  ,   ".    ,    ...

----------


## kobieta

> ,   "  "...     . 
>       ,      ...       ,    .       70 ,      ...     ,    ...   򳺿     ... ... ,   ,   .
>     ...   , "  ,   ".    ,    ...

  !           -  ,   -   -    !!!!

----------


## **SEM**

"i"  -     """

----------


## nickeler

*kobieta*, ,  ,      ,  ... :  .     ,  .       .     , ,   ,   ,   ,  ,     .   ,     ,     .  ,  ,      .      ,

----------


## kobieta

> *kobieta*, ,  ,      ,  ... :  .     ,  .       .     , ,   ,   ,   ,  ,     .   ,     ,     .  ,  ,      .      ,

  
  ... ,    - ! ҳ  ...  -   ""  ,   ,     ,  򳳳

----------


## Odo

> ... ,    - ! ҳ  ...  -   ""  ,   ,     ,  򳳳

       ,     ,  ,  ...
 ,     ,   ,

----------


## kobieta

> ,     ,  ,  ...
>  ,     ,   ,

       ,  .
  ... - . ,   
      . ͳ  . 
,     ... -       .   . --  ,  . ...  -   ?

----------


## Odo

> ,  .
>   ... - . ,   
>       . ͳ  . ,     ... -       .   . --  ,  . ...  -   ?

   ,       .  ,       "",    ,  . , ,     ?     ""     : 
1.   - ,          ,       ... 
2.         ,  ...     ...  ...

----------


## kobieta

> 2.         ,  ...     ...  ...

   ,  ...    .    ,   .

----------


## Odo

> ,  ...    .    ,   .

  -  ,   ...  ,         ,       .       ,        ,     ,  --    ...

----------

